# Changement d'icône...



## uranium (20 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, je découvre le langage C, et c'est un peu lourd de m'y retrouver entre tous ces programmes qui se ressemblent, de type "executable UNIX"...
Comment faire pour changer l'icône ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2005)

Si c'est simplement changer l'icone d'un programme ou d'un fichier du Finder, je te conseille de commencer par une recherche  cette question revient souvent. Merci.

Sois aussi plus explicite dans ce que tu veux, tu nous parles de Unix... Ici c'est OS X


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2005)

Pour changer une icône, c'est facile.
Finder > sélectionner le fichier > pomme-i (pour les infos) > cliquer sur l'icône en haut à gauche.
Ensuite, un petit pomme-c pour copier, ou un pomme-v pour coller (une icône préalablement copiée de cette manière, ou dans Pixadex, par exemple)


----------



## uranium (20 Décembre 2005)

merci beaucoup... ça marche.


----------

